# 2 " or 3" snorkel ?!?!



## Mud_pro13 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 2013 mudpro 700 limited with:
2" bracket lift
2" spacer lift
HMF swamp XL (snorkeled)
29.5 O2s
19 gram rollers
lime green secondary spring
rad relocate 
uni air filter

and im taking the full stock snorkel off(to low) and im thining of doing a full 2" snorkel but thought of maybe doing 2" belt and 3" air!

Pros and cons ?!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fitting a single 3" would be very difficult. - I haven't messed with a 700 cat to say if it could really use anything beyond a single 2", but if you wanted to do it I would probably consider running dual 2" instead of a single 3". Would be a lot easier to fit; I did it on my 1k, but that motor definitely needed/used the added air-flow.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

With the brute 750's,3" is prefered. I think I would try the 3" intake on your 700 because you are at a higher elevation. I think down south of the states,they can get away with 2" intakes due to lower elevations. 2" on cvts is a must.


----------

